# Homeserver... was genau macht der?



## Kuhprah (23. November 2014)

Ich lese hier immer wieder von Homeservern.. einige für Datenbackup, andere für Bilder/Filme verteilen etc... doch was genau is ein Homeserver und was unterscheidet den von einem NAS-System zum Beispiel? NAS hockt ja meist irgendwo während Homeserver recht häufig im Wohnzimmer etc. stehen wie ich fest gestellt hab. Also müsste nen Homeserver quasi das bediengerät fürs NAS sein oder wie kann man sich das vorstellen? Und was sind die Hardwareunterschiede zwischen Home-Server und NAS? Hab da jetzt etliche Bau-Threads durch und jeder is irgendwie anders...


----------



## Abductee (23. November 2014)

Ein NAS bindet grundsätzlich nur eine Festplatte ins Netzwerk ein.
Bessere können noch DLNA-Server oder andere kleine Dienste laufen lassen.

Mein selbstgebauter Homeserver verwaltet drei Festplatten für Film, Musik und andere Datein die im Netzwerk freigegeben sind.
Dazu läuft noch ein DLNA-Server für den Fernseher/Tablet und es läuft ein folding@home-Client.
Man könnte noch fürs Filesharing einen Client laufen lassen oder eine Firewall realisieren.
Ein Exchange- oder Domain-Server könnte man auch damit machen. Für den Privathaushalt aber etwas overpowered.


----------



## Stryke7 (23. November 2014)

Was der Homeserver genau tut,  kommt auf deine Ansprüche an. 

Meiner tut kaum mehr als mir Netzwerkspeicher zur Verfügung zu stellen,  war auch als NAS konzipiert,  allerdings passten mir die meisten einfachen Betriebssysteme für NAS nicht. 

"Server"  ist trotzdem recht hoch gegriffen um ihn zu beschreiben,  eigentlich ist er nur für Backups aller PCs da 


Man könnte aber beispielsweise realisieren, dass ich auf diese Daten auch von außerhalb zugreifen kann.  Bei mir macht das wenig Sinn, da ich nur knapp 1MB/s Upload habe, und das ist schon für einfache Bilder sehr wenig. 


Je nachdem, was für ein Betriebssystem du nutzt und wie gut du dich selber auskennst,  kannst du extrem viele Sachen realisieren.  Ich weiß zB, dass "Gronkh" (größter deutschsprachiger Youtuber und Let's Player) nicht nur alle seine Folgen (was mittlerweile zehntausende  sind)  darüber sichert,  sondern auch automatisiert oder ferngesteuert von seinem Server aus die Folgen auf Youtube hochladen kann.  Somit kann er rund um die Uhr hochladen, ohne sich selbst drum kümmern zu müssen,  oder zB auch in den verreisen,  ohne dass diese Maschinerie pausieren muss.   (er kennt sich als Fachinformatiker für Anwendungsentwicklung auch ganz gut mit solchen Dingen aus)


Du kannst alternativ auch gleich einen HTPC integrieren, um am Fernseher auf alle deine Filme Zugriff zu haben,  oder um der Musikanlage nie wieder durch ein anderes Gerät ihre Musik geben zu müssen  (es gibt genügend netzwerkfähige Verstärker). 


Du kannst auch eine Multi-User Cloud anlegen ...   


Die Möglichkeiten sind fast unbeschränkt,  solange man sich in die Themen einarbeiten kann.


----------



## seekerm (23. November 2014)

Viele Sachen die so ein Homeserver beherrscht oder können kann, können auch die etwas besseren NAS-Geräte (QNAP, Synology).
Letzendlich kommt es ganz darauf an wie viel Erfahrung oder Zeit man zur Verfügung hat.
Im Endergebnis müssen sich diese zwei Geräte nichtmal ausschließen.


----------



## Jimini (24. November 2014)

Ein Server bietet Dienste / Daten an, die von anderen Systemen genutzt werden können. Ein Homeserver wird halt im Privatbereich genutzt. 

MfG Jimini


----------



## shadie (24. November 2014)

Homeserver werden immer beliebter da Sie meistens im Preis/HDD Slot günstiger aufzbauen sind als ein Nas.

Ein gutes 4bay Nas kostet gerne mal 250-400 €
In dem Bereich kann man sich schon einen schicken Homeserver bauen mit mehr als  4Slots.

Mein Homeserver hat folgende Aufgaben:

- Datensicherung aller PC´s
- zur Verfügung stellen von Daten im heimischen Netzwerk
- FTP Server
- Minecraft Tekkit Server
- Host für Virtuelle Umgebungen
- TS3 Server

- Videobearbeitungsrechner und Uploader für Youtube.

Dieses Aufgabengebiet könnte kein einziges Nas abdecken.

Sobald man solch einen Server daheim hat fallen einem meistens noch tausend andere Ideen ein, die der Server übernehmen kann.


----------



## D3LU (24. November 2014)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Hab da jetzt etliche Bau-Threads durch und jeder is  irgendwie anders...


Zur Hardware eines Homservers. Man kann wie bei einem Eigenbau PC alles einbauen was einem gefällt bzw was man braucht. Man kann zum Beispiel auf Energieeinspaarung optimieren und dazu ein sparsames Board mit integrierter CPU kaufen, einen Raspberry Pi oder vergleichbaren ARM Hobel nehmen oder im krassen Gegensatz dazu ein aktuelles H97 Board und einen XEON wenn man Leistung benötigt. 
Oder einfach wie in meinem Fall nach einem Upgrade des eigenen PCs die alten Teile zum Aufbau des Servers verwenden und nach und nach kauft man noch ne HDD dazu und dann eine TV-Karte usw. 

Eine NAS kann auch sehr viel und reicht zum Daten speichern locker aus aber ein Homeserver kann je nach Konfiguration halt deutlich mehr. 
Theoretisch braucht man für Daten im Netzwerk verfügbar speichern, noch nichtmal eine NAS (als eigenständiges Gerät), da viele WLAN-Router wie Fritzbox oder diverse Netgears die Möglichkeit bieten eine USB-Festplatte anzuschließen und man hat NAS-Funktionen.

Mein Homeserver steht im Flur (ohne Monitor oder Maus/Tastatur, wenn ich am Server etwas zu erledigen  habe, wie nach Updates schauen oder Daten organisieren oder in den  Gerätemanager schauen, dann wird via RDP auf den Server zugegriffen) und wird momentan für folgendes benutzt: 

- Festplattenrekorder (DVB-C Karte eingebaut) via Webinterface konfigurierbar
- Live-TV streaming im WLAN um zum Beispiel im Sommer, draußen auf dem Tablet/Handy fern zu sehen
- "externes Laufwerk für Tablet" man kann über Wlan zum Beispiel auf das DVD-Laufwerk zugreifen
- als "Testserver" ich habe darauf Linux-VMs am laufen, u.a. mit Backends für Android-Apps welche ich programmiere
- automatisches Backup meines PCs und Laptops
- Datengrab für Filmsammlung und Musiksammlung welche ich dann auf allen meinen Geräten zur Verfügung habe (DLNA Streaming)
- Printserver (Drucken von egal welchem Gerät im WLAN, da Drucker per USB am Server)

Und wenn mir etwas neue einfällt oder ich was tolles sehe was ich damit machen könnte dann muss der Server auch dafür herhalten, da er ja im Grunde ein PC ist und somit fast keine Grenzen gesetzt sind solang es eine Software dafür gibt.

Es gibt nur zwei Punkte die an einem Homeserver ärgerlich sind.
1. Es scheint wenig verbreitet zu sein oder was auch immer, da Microsoft die Windows Homerserver Betriesystem Reihe offenbar sterben lassen hat. Mir ist nur "Windows Home Server" und "Windows Home Server 2011" bekannt und beide scheinen nich mehr offiziell, als DVD, verkauft zu werden.
2. Antivirensoftware ist ein heikles Thema, da die ganzen Free Versionen nicht auf Servern starten wollen, da WHS 2011 auf Windows Server 2008 basiert und die Antivirenprogramme meinen, dass sie darauf ausgeführt würden. Und Antivirensoftware für Server ist schnell mal bei ein paar hundert Euro pro Jahreslizenz.(Die Hersteller bewegen sich dann gedanklich wohl im Bereich Software für Unternehmen) Das einzige was ich gefunden habe und zumindest aktuell mit der günstigen Home-Use-Lizenz auf einem Server verwendbar ist, ist NOD 32 von Eset. Da diese Firma aktuell ausdrücklich WHS 2011 unterstützt. Wobei leider fraglich ist wielange das so sein wird.

Naja man könnte auch direkt einen Linux Homeserver aufsetzen und mit ein bisschen konfigurieren und mehr basteln wahrscheinlich exakt das gleiche mit dem Server machen. Aber mir hat Windows Home Server gefallen und deswegen ist der Server solang wie möglich damit im Betrieb.^^


----------



## shadie (24. November 2014)

D3LU schrieb:


> Naja man könnte auch direkt einen Linux Homeserver aufsetzen und mit ein bisschen konfigurieren und mehr basteln wahrscheinlich exakt das gleiche mit dem Server machen. Aber mir hat Windows Home Server gefallen und deswegen ist der Server solang wie möglich damit im Betrieb.^^


 
Ist halt leider extremst beschnitten, 8GB Ram ist da das maximum, mehr geht nicht.
Für viele VM´s reicht das nicht...


----------



## D3LU (24. November 2014)

shadie schrieb:


> Ist halt leider extremst beschnitten, 8GB Ram ist da das maximum, mehr geht nicht.
> Für viele VM´s reicht das nicht...


 
Ohh stimmt hatte ich vergessen gehabt zu erwähnen. Ja ich hab meist nur eine VM mit 4GB zugewiesenem RAM am laufen.


----------



## Icedaft (24. November 2014)

@D3LU: Welche DVB-C Karte hast Du eingebaut (ich habe noch nicht wirklich was passendes für Unitymedia gefunden)?

@Shadie: Da ich noch nicht wirklich mit einer VM gearbeitet habe, was bringt mir so etwas, welche Vorteile bringt eine VM und wo wird sie am sinnvollsten eingesetzt? (Mehr in Richtung Homeserver, für nichtprogrammierende Menschen)


----------



## D3LU (24. November 2014)

@*Icedaft* 
Ich habe diese: Terratec Cinergy T PCIe Dual http://www.terratec.net/details.php?...D#.VHL-2GeVqik
Diese wurde mir von einem Bekannten empfohlen, die Karte war  ursprünglich für DVB-T gedacht aber Terratec hat dafür mit den  aktuellsten Treibern DVB-C freigeschaltet aber nur 1 Tuner. Dual kann  die Karte nur bei DVB-T. Aber bereits ich musste meine leider bei ebay  ergattern da sie schon ein etwas älteres Modell ist.
Aufgrund meine Wohnortes in Baden Württemberg bin ich aber bei Kabel BW, zur Unterstützung von Unitymedia kann ich nichts sagen.
Was die Karte aber definitiv nicht kann ist, es gibt keine Möglichkeit eine CI-Karte für Premium Sender oder ein HD-Paket zu benutzen. 
Es gibt meines Wissens nach von Hauppauge zwar TV-Karten die diese CI-Module haben aber Sie machen oft Probleme, "da solche Fernsehsender nicht aufgezeichnet werden wollen".


----------



## shadie (24. November 2014)

Icedaft schrieb:


> @D3LU: Welche DVB-C Karte hast Du eingebaut (ich habe noch nicht wirklich was passendes für Unitymedia gefunden)?
> 
> @Shadie: Da ich noch nicht wirklich mit einer VM gearbeitet habe, was bringt mir so etwas, welche Vorteile bringt eine VM und wo wird sie am sinnvollsten eingesetzt? (Mehr in Richtung Homeserver, für nichtprogrammierende Menschen)


 
Ich setze eine VM als Remote Desktop client über das WWW ein (komplett abgespalten vom heimischen Netzwerk)
Eine VM mit Minecraft Tekkit Server + TS3 Server über WWW, auch abgetrennt vom heimischen Netzwerk.

Dann nutze ich noch VM´s um mir Linux besser bei zu bringen.

programme für VM´s:

Ideal wäre Hyper-V Server, ist bei Server Systemen und Windows 8 integriert
Wenn du dich dafür interessierst schau dir auch mal ESXI5.5 an, das ist ein System das nur dafür da ist, VM´s zu erstellen, verwaltet und erstellt werden die VM´s dann über Netzwerk an einem anderen PC, das geht mit Hyper -Vauch.


----------



## D3LU (24. November 2014)

shadie schrieb:


> Ideal wäre Hyper-V Server, ist bei Server Systemen und Windows 8 integriert



Es könnte sein, dass ich mich hier irre aber ich meine mich zu erinnern dass man zwingend Windows 8 Pro oder Enterprise braucht.


----------



## robin007 (24. November 2014)

Homeserver ist quasi ein PC oder Server der seine Dienste für Mitglieder im Heimnetzwerk bereitstellt. (z.B. Datenspeicher, DLNA Server für den Fernseher und Soundanlage usw.)
Der Funktionsumfang ist hier größer als ein NAS System.

Homeserver heißt nicht gleich ein Server mit Serverbetriebssystem (z.B. Windows Server). Er kann auch mit normalen Linux-Distro oder Windows betrieben werden oder wie schon erwähnt Teamspeak Server, VM Server (ESXi) und Cloud.

In der Regel kann man auch NAS als Homeserver betrachten (Klare Definition gibt es nicht)


----------



## Icedaft (24. November 2014)

"Ich setze eine VM als Remote Desktop client über das WWW ein (komplett abgespalten vom heimischen Netzwerk)" ->Quasi als Fernbedienung des Servers übers Internet? Ginge das nicht theoretisch auch mit Team Viewer (bei fester IP bzw. Passwort)?

"Eine VM mit Minecraft Tekkit Server + TS3 Server über WWW, auch abgetrennt vom heimischen Netzwerk." ->Virtuell getrennt, hardwaretechnisch läuft die VM ja auf dem Server und sogesehen im Netzwerk?


----------



## shadie (24. November 2014)

Icedaft schrieb:


> "Ich setze eine VM als Remote Desktop client über das WWW ein (komplett abgespalten vom heimischen Netzwerk)" ->Quasi als Fernbedienung des Servers übers Internet? Ginge das nicht theoretisch auch mit Team Viewer (bei fester IP bzw. Passwort)?
> 
> "Eine VM mit Minecraft Tekkit Server + TS3 Server über WWW, auch abgetrennt vom heimischen Netzwerk." ->Virtuell getrennt, hardwaretechnisch läuft die VM ja auf dem Server und sogesehen im Netzwerk?



Nicht ganz.

Die VM mit offenem Port für Remote Desktop brauche ich für Videobearbeitungen.
Die VM bekommt 6 von 8 Threads zur Verfügung gestellt + 8 GB Ram, hat also ordentlich Dampf für ne VM.
Weil ich auch mal von Unterwegs ein Video bearbeiten muss ist das so ideal, Teamviewer würde ich nie nutzen wenn ich es nicht muss!


Bzgl. Netzwerk.
Du kannst unter Hyper-V virtuelle Netzwerke aufsetzen.
D.h. diese virtuellen Netzwerke werden komplett unabhängig vom heimnetz betrieben.
Die sehen sich gar nicht mehr 

Schöne Sache wenn man gewisse Ports für PC´s aktivieren muss aber nicht Gefahr laufen will, dass das komplette Heimnetz mit dran hängt.

Jaa hyper-v ist meine ich ab der pro Lizenz verfügbar, die Home version kann ich eh nicht empfehlen da dort nicht mal RDP funktioniert was unter aller Sau ist.


Ich persönlich möchte aber kommende Jahr den Server komplett auf Linux umsatteln, dafür muss ich aber noch viel lernen, so viel Zeit habe ich aktuell leider nicht.
Linux wäre aber das deutlich bessere System für einen Homeserver.


----------



## seekerm (24. November 2014)

@D3LU: Auch wenn die Fritzboxen und co. usb Anschlüße und NAS-Funktionalität theoretisch bieten, ist die Leistung (Durchsatz) unterirdisch auch ist dort idR "nur" das Ablegen von Daten möglich.
@Icedaft: Mit VM errreicht man eine bessere Auslastung von vorhandenen Resourcen (spart Strom und Platz) und braucht nicht zich "Einzelkisten"(Dedi's) vorzuhalten. Eine gewisse Flexibilität ist idR auch als mit dabei.
@*shadie*: Ja mit linux ist vielles einfacher wenn es um die Funktionalitäten eines Homeservers geht. Zum einem gibt es soziemlich allses als Packet. Zum anderem gibt es ja auch Linuxdestri#s ala FreeNAS, die großen  Teil der Homeserver/NAS-Funktionalitätten abdecken. Ambasteln muss aber hierbei Spaß haben, sonst wird es nüx


----------



## Jimini (25. November 2014)

Der große Nachteil bei der Virtualisierung ist natürlich, dass mitunter viele Systeme auf der selben Hardware laufen und man somit einen dicken Single Point of Failure hat. Fällt das Hostsystem aus, schmieren auch die virtuellen Systeme ab.

MfG Jimini


----------



## shadie (25. November 2014)

Jimini schrieb:


> Der große Nachteil bei der Virtualisierung ist natürlich, dass mitunter viele Systeme auf der selben Hardware laufen und man somit einen dicken Single Point of Failure hat. Fällt das Hostsystem aus, schmieren auch die virtuellen Systeme ab.
> 
> MfG Jimini



Was im privaten Bereich aber nicht so schlimm ist


----------



## seekerm (25. November 2014)

shadie schrieb:


> Was im privaten Bereich aber nicht so schlimm ist


 Vor allem ist ein Ausfall vermeidbar, indem man ein Hotspare bereitstellt, falls man sehr an den Diensten hängt.


----------



## Icedaft (25. November 2014)

Jungens, versucht doch mal Euer (sehr wahrscheinlich großartiges) Fachwissen in DAU-taugliche Sprachfetzen zu übersetzen. 

Ich und die anderen DAUs können ja nicht immer einen Compiler ( = Wikipedia )  einsetzen um halbwegs zu verstehen was Ihr meint. Ich verfüge zwar über grobes DAU-Grundwissen, dennoch würde ich mir manchmal wünschen, Ihr würdet versuchen das Eurer Oma oder Opa zu erklären was Ihr meint....


----------



## taks (26. November 2014)

shadie schrieb:


> Die VM mit offenem Port für Remote Desktop brauche ich für Videobearbeitungen.
> Die VM bekommt 6 von 8 Threads zur Verfügung gestellt + 8 GB Ram, hat also ordentlich Dampf für ne VM.
> Weil ich auch mal von Unterwegs ein Video bearbeiten muss ist das so ideal, Teamviewer würde ich nie nutzen wenn ich es nicht muss!



Auf deutsch: Es geht, aber als Dauerlösung nicht unbedingt das Richtige.



shadie schrieb:


> Bzgl. Netzwerk.
> Du kannst unter Hyper-V virtuelle Netzwerke aufsetzen.
> D.h. diese virtuellen Netzwerke werden komplett unabhängig vom heimnetz betrieben.
> Die sehen sich gar nicht mehr
> ...



Ja es läuft alles auf einem PC. Auf dem PC sind virtuelle Maschinen und ein virtuelles Netzwerk eingerichtet.


----------



## Jimini (26. November 2014)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Jungens, versucht doch mal Euer (sehr wahrscheinlich großartiges) Fachwissen in DAU-taugliche Sprachfetzen zu übersetzen.
> 
> Ich und die anderen DAUs können ja nicht immer einen Compiler ( = Wikipedia )  einsetzen um halbwegs zu verstehen was Ihr meint. Ich verfüge zwar über grobes DAU-Grundwissen, dennoch würde ich mir manchmal wünschen, Ihr würdet versuchen das Eurer Oma oder Opa zu erklären was Ihr meint....


Das Problem ist, dass manche Übersetzungen schlichtweg an der eigentlichen Bestimmung / Definition vorbeigehen, so dass dadurch unklar wird, was man eigentlich meint. Ein klassisches Beispiel hierfür sind die fürchterlichen Übersetzungen in der Computer Bild (Treiber = Gerätesteuerungsprogramm, Browser = Webseitenanschauprogramm, Demo = Probierversion...) 
Bei Unklarheit einfach nachfragen 

MfG Jimini


----------



## Dooma (26. November 2014)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Jungens, versucht doch mal Euer (sehr wahrscheinlich großartiges) Fachwissen in DAU-taugliche Sprachfetzen zu übersetzen.
> 
> Ich und die anderen DAUs können ja nicht immer einen Compiler ( = Wikipedia )  einsetzen um halbwegs zu verstehen was Ihr meint. Ich verfüge zwar über grobes DAU-Grundwissen, dennoch würde ich mir manchmal wünschen, Ihr würdet versuchen das Eurer Oma oder Opa zu erklären was Ihr meint....



Wie wäre es, anstatt das Pferd mal wieder von hinten aufzuzäumen, du wirst dir ja etwas mit der Frage gedacht haben. Was war das denn?

Um es kurz zu machen, wenn du nur Netzwerkspeicher oder privaten Cloudspeicher (das sie die ganz neuen Fähigkeiten der NAS Dinger von heute) brauchst, dann kauf dir ein NAS was kann was du brauchst.
Ein Homeserver, egal wie man ihn jetzt nennt ist immer ein vollwertiger Computer und man kann eben alles damit machen was man eben will. Und man kann ihn auch bauen wie man ihn will.
Vom mini-ITX Würfel, passiv gekühlt neben dem TV bis zum rauschenden Hi-Tower-Server der in der Abstellkammer steht ist alles möglich.
Und man steckt natürlich deutlich mehr an Planungsarbeit und Installationsarbeit da rein.

Wer "Stecker in die Dose und läuft" will, der ist damit auf jeden Fall überfordert.


----------



## shadie (26. November 2014)

taks schrieb:


> Auf deutsch: Es geht, aber als Dauerlösung nicht unbedingt das Richtige.
> 
> 
> 
> Ja es läuft alles auf einem PC. Auf dem PC sind virtuelle Maschinen und ein virtuelles Netzwerk eingerichtet.




Richtig Teamviewer geht, die Überwachung meines Desktops gebe ich aber nicht in fremde Hände und nix anderes macht man mit Teamviewer 

2. Ja das ist richtig und das virtuelle Netzwerk ist komplett abgetrennt vom Heimnetzwerk 


@ Icedaft:

Was hättest du denn gerne einfacher erklärt?


----------



## Icedaft (26. November 2014)

Es ist vielleicht mehr eine Verständnisfrage. Das was eine VM im groben macht ( eine oder mehrere Virtuelle Maschinen innerhalb eines echten PC bereitstellen, um dort verschiedene BS und die Anwendungssoftware darüber laufen zu lassen - Bitte korrigieren wenn ich falsch liege), weiß ich, auch das das dies oft bei Firmenservern so gemacht wird. Mir erschließt sich nur nicht der Sinn und Zweck der Übung. Was sind die Vorteile einer solchen Umgebung (mal abgesehen davon eine neue Linux-Version zu teste und dgl.). Ich könnte die Programme ja auch direkt auf dem Server ausführen lassen. Wo hätte der Privatanwender etwas davon?


----------



## seekerm (26. November 2014)

Ich versuchsmal mit Beispielen (mal sehen ob es klappt ):
1. Es ist denkbar darauf einen virtuellen Arbeitsplatz zu erschaffen auf den du von überallher zugreifen kannst (brauchst dafür kein Rechner der die ganze Zeit läuft). Einen solchen Arbeitsplatz kann man auch innerhalb von Sekunden bis Minuten wiederherstellen.
2. Es lassen sich auf parallel auch andere virtuelle Systeme laufen lassen zum Beispiel einen Mediaserver der linuxbasiert ist FreeNas wäre hier zu nennen. Es lässt sich eben nicht jeder Programm auf einem Rechner ausführen.
3. Werden Resourcen besser ausgelastet (-> weniger Stromverbrauch und geringere Anschaffungskosten)
4. Auch wäre es denkbar, das die Familienmitglieder jeweils eine eigene VM (ausreichend RAM vorausgesetzt) haben (die zudem automatisch gesicher wird - zentral ist das ganz einfach umsetzbar) und lediglich Clientcomputer ohne große Festplatten und CPU/RAM benutzen, denn einen Großteil der Zeit idelt ein Computer. Hier gilt natürlich wie auch schon beim virtuellen Arbeitplatz die Möglchkeit der Wiederherstellung usw.
5. Testen von Betriebssystemen muss sich nicht unbedingt auf Linuxdestributionen beschränken, denn auch das Antesten von neuen Windowsversionen braucht nicht das Neuaufsetzten von dem Rechner und lässt sich zudem leicht rückgängigmachen.


----------



## Jimini (26. November 2014)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Es ist vielleicht mehr eine Verständnisfrage. Das was eine VM im groben macht ( eine oder mehrere Virtuelle Maschinen innerhalb eines echten PC bereitstellen, um dort verschiedene BS und die Anwendungssoftware darüber laufen zu lassen - Bitte korrigieren wenn ich falsch liege), weiß ich, auch das das dies oft bei Firmenservern so gemacht wird. Mir erschließt sich nur nicht der Sinn und Zweck der Übung. Was sind die Vorteile einer solchen Umgebung (mal abgesehen davon eine neue Linux-Version zu teste und dgl.). Ich könnte die Programme ja auch direkt auf dem Server ausführen lassen. Wo hätte der Privatanwender etwas davon?


Ich nutze zuhause ausschließlich Linux, benötige aber ab und zu dann doch mal eine Windows-Installation. Daher habe ich mir eine Win7-VM eingerichtet, die ich bei Bedarf kurz starten kann. Die Alternative wäre ein Dualboot-System (also welches 2 - oder mehr - Betriebssysteme beherbergt). Ein solches kann aber natürlich immer nur ein Betriebssystem gleichzeitig ausführen, was für mich sehr unpraktisch wäre.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Dooma (27. November 2014)

Der wirklich große Vorteil einer VM ist, dass man verschiedenste Systemteile unabhängig in einer eigenen Umgebung laufen lassen kann.
So bekommt die Domäne eine eigene VM, die SQL Datenbank eine eigene, die Freigaben/Speicherung eine eigene, das Windows zum Arbeiten, der Media Server, Proxy usw.
Ich kann dann, wenn man etwas schiefgeht einzelne Teile neu starten oder zurück sichern ohne das ich die anderen überhaupt anhalten muss. Viren usw. können sich über die VM hinaus nicht ausbreiten. Eine Virus Infektion z.B. vernichtet dir zwar die Windows VM, aber die ist in 5 Min vom Backup zurückgespielt. Wenn eine VM komplett vernichtet würde, dann kann man immer noch ganz normal an die VM Verwaltung ran, kann das Backup komfortable mit ein paar Klicks anwerfen. Ohne VM ist das System platt, man sitzt vor dem Schwarzen Bildschirm ohne Betriebssystem geht nichts. Der Spaß mit Boot-CDs usw. beginnt.
Auch kann man den Backup Aufwand besser gliedern. Bei Daten möchte ich evtl. eine 1:1 Spiegelung. Für die Windows VM brauch ich eigentlich nur die frische Erstinstallation als Backup.

Aber ein Homeserver muss nicht zwingend auf einer VM aufgebaut sein. Es geht auch durchaus ohne. Ein einfacher Media Center Homeserver z.B. für DVB-T Streaming, der braucht das gar nicht. Wäre m.M.n. zumindest etwas Overkill.


----------



## Jimini (27. November 2014)

Dooma schrieb:


> Viren usw. können sich über die VM hinaus nicht ausbreiten.


Auch wenn es (noch) nicht der Regelfall ist - es gibt durchaus schon Malware, welche aus virtuellen Systemen ausbrechen und das Hostsystem kompromittieren kann. Aber es ist natürlich eine zusätzliche Hürde, welche erstmal genommen werden muss.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Stryke7 (27. November 2014)

Jimini schrieb:


> Auch wenn es (noch) nicht der Regelfall ist - es gibt durchaus schon Malware, welche aus virtuellen Systemen ausbrechen und das Hostsystem kompromittieren kann. Aber es ist natürlich eine zusätzliche Hürde, welche erstmal genommen werden muss.
> 
> MfG Jimini


Je nachdem,  wie die VM konfiguriert ist,  ist die Hürde aber auch schon wirklich groß    Mir fällt spontan kein Weg ein,  ohne geteilte Ordner, Netzwerkschnittstelle und co vom Gast aufs Hostsystem zuzugreifen.  Dafür müsste man schon sehr fundamentalen Designfehler finden ...


----------



## Jimini (27. November 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Je nachdem,  wie die VM konfiguriert ist,  ist die Hürde aber auch schon wirklich groß    Mir fällt spontan kein Weg ein,  ohne geteilte Ordner, Netzwerkschnittstelle und co vom Gast aufs Hostsystem zuzugreifen.  Dafür müsste man schon sehr fundamentalen Designfehler finden ...


Siehe beispielsweise http://seclists.org/oss-sec/2014/q2/116 oder http://www.zdnet.com/blog/security/...lnerability-found-in-vmwares-desktop-apps/902 

MfG Jimini


----------



## Stryke7 (27. November 2014)

Das erste habe ich mir schon fast gedacht   Überläufe des Speicherbereichs sind immer ein großes Sicherheitsproblem.


----------

